# Buffalo Hollandaise Sauce: The Journey Is the Destination 3



## Consul (May 12, 2005)

Everyone here should love this one. It's so unusual, one wonders how it could possibly work, except it does. Marvelously.

Here's what I did. Start with:



4 tablespoons Frank's Red Hot Sauce
2 egg yolks
2 teaspoons sugar
Mix it all together in a round-bottom stainless steel bowl (typical stainless mixing bowl) that will fit over the top of a saucepan full of barely-simmering water. Before you do that, though, prepare:

6 ounces butter
By melting it (the microwave works) and letting it sit for about four to five minutes, so the milk solids settle to the bottom.

Place your mixing bowl over the water, and whisk like the dickens to keep it all integrated together. It should only take a couple of minutes. Eventually, you'll have a mass that will keep its approximate shape if pushed around. Remove from the water.

Place the bowl on a non-skid surface (a damp towel works fine) and, while whisking fast, start pouring in the butter in a slow but steady stream. This can be more difficult than it sounds, but you can stop pouring every so often to make sure what butter is in the bowl gets integrated. Stop pouring the butter when the sauce reaches the desired consistency.

For my sauce, I actually used too much butter (around 7 ounces instead of 6) and the sauce really solidified, which is actually not quite what I wanted. It still worked well, though.

Then you take your wings, cooked up by whatever method you choose (I fried mine in shallow oil, like fried chicken) and toss to coat.

Try as I did, I could *not *get this sauce to break. It stayed integrated all the way through being abused and cooling off.

I was flabbergasted at how good this sauce turned out. As a total experiment, it is one of my single best attempts. The sauce adds its own textural component, as well as flavor.

What would I do for next time? Well, it wasn't very spicy overall, so I'm thinking that replacing a tablespoon of the Frank's with something that has more kick would be an option. Still, you could taste the spice of the Frank's in the sauce and the smooth, creamy texture of the hollandaise truly deserves to be experienced.

I am definitely going to work at refining this idea and making it work even better.

So what about the milk solids? Well, in traditional hollandaise, you would use the milk solids as a textural component, adding it in little bits until you had the sauce just the way you want it. I'm not too sure that's an issue here, but either way, I followed the basic hollandaise instructions, and as you can guess, I was not disappointed.

Have fun, and good luck!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 12, 2005)

WOW - sounds great Consul - thanks for the recipe.  A friend of mine makes a jalapeno hollandaise (off topic a little I know) for asparagus.  I'll have to send him this recipe.


----------



## Consul (May 12, 2005)

I'll bet that jalepeno hollandaise would work well on wings, too.  (Sorry, I don't remember how to make the tilde over letters.)

My experience today definitely has me fired up to try more different ideas in the future. I'm sure these ideas really aren't unique to me, but I can't find them documented anywhere, so...

How about a standard hollandaise mixed with some fresh-ground white pepper? Lemon-pepper wings!

Or, we could do a lime-based hollandaise and mix in some jalepeno peppers and juice, and have a kinda of "salsa wing."

The sky's the limit!


----------

